
The Django Book - pajju
http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/index.html
======
SiVal
I've been using Python3 intensely for three or four years and have long
forgotten Python2. I'm teaching my kids to program, and that means the living
Python not the living dead zombie Python.

I work in other languages, too, but I'd like to switch to Python3 for webdev
if practical. Part of that is the ongoing need to prune the garden of
knowledge, so I can sharpen my focus on what I decide to keep. Part is because
Python3 is the only language my kids know, and I'd like to get them involved
in some of what I do.

I would consider Django if there were good resources, such as an edition of
this book, that taught Django as a Python3 web framework. I don't know enough
about Django to know what's reasonable, but if the Django community updates
this book from Python-1998 to Python-2005 then my kids and I will check it out
--when it goes on display in the Computer History Museum.

But if it is reasonable to aim the next edition of this book at pure Python3,
I might be interested. Django itself might not allow it, for all I know, in
which case the book I'm talking about would be irrelevant. I really don't
know.

What I'd really like to find is a production-ready framework in which Python3
was the assumed language of the framework, docs, and community, and Python2,
if mentioned at all, was the "special case" that was "experimentally
supported."

~~~
evoxed
I completely agree. I consider myself lucky that I don't rely on Python for
any production code, so I can do all the work that I want in Python 3 despite
most resources being focused on 2.X. I'm considering switching back to Django
for certain client work though, so the experimental support in Django 1.5 was
quite timely and might give me a chance to go through it and see what needs
work. Hopefully some of the Django devs have the time and can see the benefit
of investing in support for Python 3.

------
ssong
For those like me who wondered why this was posted since the book content was
out of date: The Django Book project needs help updating the book to cover
Django 1.4 and beyond. Send pull requests to
<https://github.com/jacobian/djangobook.com>

~~~
shabble
Do you know if there's an issue tracker or list of topics that need work
anywhere? I'd be interested in contributing, but I'd rather not scan the whole
text for things to fix (and risk duplicating effort with others)

------
clicks
It's slightly disappointing that the revision will not at all focus on Django
1.5 that would operate on Python3. Perhaps a few 'If you're doing this on
Python3' side-notes will suffice?

~~~
mememememememe
Django 1.4.2 is still alive! 1.5 support for Python 3 is still considered
"experimental". It wouldn't get mature until 1.7, or even 1.7 IMHO. Python
community is now stuck at 2.6.5/6, 2.7.3 and 3.x, which does screws people
over. Lots of changes in 3.3 now. I am not even sure if 2.7.x is catching up
with the 3.3 branch. I doubt.

------
btipling
Cool, although I remember when the Dojo Book was the primary documentation for
Dojo Tookit before there was any reference. It was quite a frustrating
experience. While books like these are useful, the book format is not a great
main source of documentation for a library or a framework.

~~~
LeonidasXIV
Your point does not really apply because Django had a pretty good reference
and tutorial from day one and the docs are kept up-to-date.

------
Toshio
It puzzles me that there is no dedicated chapter on testing.

~~~
bdesimone
It's sorely needed. Unit testing for django is not very well documented. The
best guide I've found out there is probably by Daniel Lindsley @
toastdriven.[0] However, even that guide suggests using fixture data which
break badly as a project grows (I've experienced this first hand), so I'd much
prefer a factories based testing chapter.[1]

[0]: [http://toastdriven.com/blog/2011/apr/10/guide-to-testing-
in-...](http://toastdriven.com/blog/2011/apr/10/guide-to-testing-in-django/)
[1]:
[https://pycon-2012-notes.readthedocs.org/en/latest/testing_a...](https://pycon-2012-notes.readthedocs.org/en/latest/testing_and_django.html#fixtures),
<http://pyvideo.org/video/699/testing-and-django>

~~~
BozeWolf
Thanks for [1]. It has some good points.

